# .177 Pellet Gun Guidance



## andrewf (May 7, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a pellet gun. I was looking at the Gamo Whisper but it's a bit on the high end of my price range. I was considering this one because of it's low noise and was wondering if there are others out there that are also on the quiet side maybe for a bit less.

I would like a gun that comes complete with a matched scope.

I've also heard that the guns tend to get quieter as they are fired more. How much more? I borrowed a friends Ruger Air Hawk and it seemed quite loud...but then again it was new (<50 rounds fired)

Any help appreciated.


----------



## frank123 (Jul 16, 2006)

Break barrel guns tend to be loud when you first fire them due to what's called Dieseling. That's when the preservative lubricant on the inner workings of the gun is essentially ignited due to the extremely high pressure of the spring piston system in the gun. Much like a diesel engine. Loud, almost .22lr like reports can possibly happen, I know when I got both of my break barrels they not only were very loud at first, but also smoked quite a bit. This, however, is normal.

I personally however have never fired or heard a Gamo Whisper, but I do know that a break barrel rifle, which I assume is the only thing you're interested in, are always going to have a bit of a report due to them, and suppressor/silencer or not, the piston action that compresses the air and fires your pellet is actually where most of the noise of these guns come from. As you work the gun in, it may tend to get a bit quieter. I've put probably 5,000 rounds through my old Winchester 1000x, and it quieted down a bit but nothing major. It also lost noticeable velocity, which I understand comes with repeated firing.

Best of luck to you, and I hope I helped a little, if at all.
Cheers and happy shooting,
Frank


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

crossman quest 1000 is a break barrel. its awesome shots 1000fps only down fall is the trigger pull. its got a lot to pull. i keep it over the door for squirles and ground hogs. n such. but only for the house i would never take it out hunting.


----------

